# Schwinn bmx



## Claysgarage (Apr 4, 2015)

What do you think?
Do you think this is an original Schwinn bmx, or is it a home built bmx?

If it is a Schwinn built, is there a name for this style.
I'm new to BMX  scene.

where might I find serial number?

The chain ring looks like a skip tooth.

Thanks!


----------



## how (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it is original
they made some black scrambler on a stingray type frame
I have seen them before


----------



## WsLcR (Oct 18, 2015)

Is it for sale? ?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 19, 2015)

Is there any way you can get some better pics?


----------

